# IH 574 Rear remote valve NOT a 1 way valve? Slow 3 point lift??



## Glosol (Jun 30, 2021)

Ive had this tractor for a few years, slowly going thru the systems, and when I got to the rear remote control I was severely disappointed in IH for such a useless valve setup. It would move just 1 detent from the fully down position, charge just one of the two rear quick connects, and thats it. Push the lever down and it takes the strain off the pump, but no idea if it drained back anywhere.
After searching for an exploded view, or a parts list, or any information at all for the past few weeks, I am really hoping someone here has some knowledge about this valve they can share.
I begin to remove this valve assembly from under the seat, right above the right axle housing. Oh man, these guys... Must have gone out of their way to make it more of a pain than needed, but it had to come out. I finally get it on the bench and get it disassembled, this is the first problem I find.








This is a threaded item I know not the name of. But it aint threaded. I suspect this is why I have never been able to move past the first detent. The problem I am having is making for sure all the parts needed for this to work correctly are stacked up under this threaded plug part. Can anyone confirm if this is the order of reassembly?








First in would be the spring, then the item the spring fits into the end of, and the threaded part that came loose to begin with. I saw no ball bearings or any other washers or "O" ring seals in this location. 
And while I'm verifying, how does this look for assembly order?








The 3 ball bearings fit in the shaft housing and are spring pressed into position by the bigger ball bearing and the cup the bearing fits into. 
How am I doing so far?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Glosol (Jun 30, 2021)

I have had intermittent slow lift issues with my 3 point. Maybe this loose whatever it is would effect that as well? I will know after its back together.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

IH did offer a choice of remote valves you could get single acting valves,
most were double acting with float.
You need a good IH service manual.


----------



## Glosol (Jun 30, 2021)

I finally tracked down a GOOD parts list for this valve, and how they came out does not match the picture. So in the many years this 574 has been in service, this valve has seen some work.

I reassembled this valve in a shop that is close to "clean room" clean, but the action is incredibly stiff. I bent the bracket that the handle attaches to just trying to move the lever. 

anyone have any suggestions on how i can free up the spool without another disassembly?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

You have to have something wrong. Spool should move freely. Going to have to take it back apart. In your third pic. the detent assy. will screw off of spool. There will be a pin that removes and then a small retainer,backup washer and oring Usually a sheet metal screw will thread into the retainer so you can pull it out. While you have the detent removed, try spool in the valve block, it should move freely through the bore. My guess is you have the detent assy. Wrong. With it assembled correctly. You should have 4 positions that the detent will lock into. Raise,neutral.lower and float. Do this in a vice before you install it. Good luck😗


----------

